# Beavertail B2



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Action Johnson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are there any B2 owners or previous owners on here? Looking for any information on the Beavertail B2. I never thought it would be so hard to research some of these skiffs lol.
> 
> Thanks for any information!


Had one, now own a waterman. 

I loved it, did everything I wanted it to do. You really can't beat them for the price. You get a similar performance to a waterman for a fraction of the price. 

The biggest differences to me are...

-the hull didn't seem as "rock solid" as my waterman and it would get bounced around a little more in a chop. But that's not saying the B2 doesn't have a good ride and a solid hull. 

- The hatches were not near as dry in the B2

- Storage in a B2 could have been made a lot better with a different layout on the top cap

I absolutely love my waterman but I had to pay a lot more for differences that might not matter to some people but I preferred them. Overall the B2 is a very fine skiff.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Action Johnson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are there any B2 owners or previous owners on here? Looking for any information on the Beavertail B2. I never thought it would be so hard to research some of these skiffs lol.
> 
> Thanks for any information!


I presently own one. Had it right at a year now. What are our questions?


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

WillW said:


> I presently own one. Had it right at a year now. What are our questions?


just wanting to know what peoples opinions are of them. Just trying to make a decision.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Action Johnson said:


> just wanting to know what peoples opinions are of them. Just trying to make a decision.


I upgraded the hatch gaskets on mine. The sponson hatches should've been sealed & foamed IMO. The rod holders are offset wrong by about an inch which puts a bow in the rods. All be it not enough stress to concern me. The front hatch should've had a top deck entry instead of bulkhead entry for convenience. Those are my knit picking complaints. Aside from that I love the skiff. It floats skinny. I think, takes chop well. Poles nice. Mine has a 50hp, I would like a 60hp at some point. She's been out front for bigger fish, backwater for reds & does well in both scenarios. Aren't you in Tx, an ag? I will hold that against you. Happy to make a day when the weather gets straight on the wkend. What are your other choices in skiffs?


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

WillW said:


> I upgraded the hatch gaskets on mine. The sponson hatches should've been sealed & foamed IMO. The rod holders are offset wrong by about an inch which puts a bow in the rods. All be it not enough stress to concern me. The front hatch should've had a top deck entry instead of bulkhead entry for convenience. Those are my knit picking complaints. Aside from that I love the skiff. It floats skinny. I think, takes chop well. Poles nice. Mine has a 50hp, I would like a 60hp at some point. She's been out front for bigger fish, backwater for reds & does well in both scenarios. Aren't you in Tx, an ag? I will hold that against you. Happy to make a day when the weather gets straight on the wkend. What are your other choices in skiffs?


I am honestly open for suggestions, my recommendations from a buddy of mine are HPX, HB Gordon/Waterman/Professional/Whipray and Beavertail B2 The Hells bays are hard to come by in my price range, i wouldnt mind an HPX, and im working on a B2. But im open to other options max price of 25k


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

I've had one for about 6 months. In my opinion, the hull performs great. It's a proven hull. It poles well and floats and runs skinny. Its gets on a plane very quickly. Its not a speed demon. I have a 60 hp merc 4-stroke on mine, which isn't the fastest engine in the world, and I cruise around 28 mph with two people. The boat handles very well under power. It is also very stable. I have my toddler on there and it is no problem.

My boat is solid. I was actually surprised at how little the floor flexes. It has a few spider cracks, but structurally it has held up very well.

What are the negatives about the boat? The hatches would be the main negative to me. The previous owner had the hatches in the sponsons removed and sealed. The remaining hatches are fine, but they are small. I don't bring a lot of gear when I fish, so its no big deal normally, but there I times when I'd like more storage. 

My rod holders are fine on the port side. On the starboard side, they can only accommodate spinning rods, which is a bit annoying. It's also a bitch to remove the rods from the rod holders on that side due to the console. Also, the wiring under the console could definitely be cleaner. 

The only performance-related negative that I can think of is that it can squat if you have a bunch of weight at the back of the boat. Two people standing on the sponsons and working on the engine, for example, could easily put the rub rails under water. I don't pole alone very much, so I can't tell you if the draft is affected very much when poling solo. It's never been an issue for me, though.

People buy this boat for the hull. That's what I did, and I've been really pleased with it.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

very good information, thank yall for listing both the pros and the cons!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Ran a B2 with a 50 etec tiller for 9 years here in Texas. Storage was limited was my only complaint. The hull did everything I wanted. Floated in 6"-7" with me and another guy, ran 30 - 31 mph with a heavily cupped 4 blade powertech. Would jump on plane really quickly. Held its value like a mofo.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

great to see alot of Texas guys liking them because that would be its next home if the deal goes through.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I smell a Tx B2 meet/greet/fish ion the works


----------



## JT PCBFL (Nov 7, 2015)

Action Johnson did you find one you are going to make a deal on? Im currently on the hunt for a Beavertail as well


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

All the advice here is pretty spot on, there are trades offs on any boat.

I currently run one but without a doubt would consider a Waterman at a good price. What would I gain? Not a lot, mainly the bow storage opening on the cap, some better finish, and stern storage. Would that be worth the cost? Not really. I'd also gain access into the Hell's Bay club. The problem is I would want to completely restore it and pimp it out, which is difficult to do here in TX. The experts on these boats are in FL.

Here is my feedback:

I run a super heavy cupped prop (I call it the Honey Badger, it don't care about no shell!) and a compression plate and get right at 30 mph. Used to hit about 32 mph without the plate, but it helps me get up an inch skinner and keep pressure until I plane out, which is actually really quick.

I raised my engine up to the highest bolt. Gained me 1.5". I run my jack plate at 3.5" on plane and can raise it completely to 6" to get up.

There is squat if it isn't balanced. But when it is, the draft is sick. I've measured 6.5'' on pole with a full tank of gas and a full 65 quart cooler. 2 guys though, not 3. I've rarely fished 3 out of it, but could without a problem.

It rides great, planes fast, handles chop well. I feel safe on it even in some larger water. There times where I make an hour+ run at night in it, arriving just before sunrise at one of my favorite areas.

Trailer (Blue Rock) has a removable tongue, so it can fit in a standard size garage. Love walking by her everything time I come home from a crappy day at the office.

They track well on pole and are stable. I can spin it on a dime. Very quiet. I can hold my angler's cast and quietly maneuver the boat on a slicked off day without spooking fish.

Cockpit is nice an open, even more so than a HB, which has a cap that comes aft much farther.

Love the side console design - it helps open up the cockpit, plus allows the passengers to sit down for long hauls. You can still stand up if needed.

Complaints?

*Starboard rod holders are difficult for fly rods, but some can be used. Port has 4 holders, so not a real concern.
*Wish mine didn't have a trolling motor ever placed on it. Uglied up the bow - I prefer to pole or drift but understand the value of a good trolling motor (I have an i-Pilot on my center console).
* Some of the gel coat at the stern does spider.
* Splashwell has been known to flex a bit, causing the caulk to separate. Just recaulk it. No biggy.
* Wiring on the side console is super tight. I've replaced all gauges, rewired a new switch panel, and replace the hydraulic helm myself. Bitch of a job. Never cussed and drank so much beer while working on something. That's a lie, it was tough, but doable.
* Trailer at factory height is way too low profile. I couldn't even get it in my driveway without jumping one wheel on the curb. Took it and raised it an inch.
* I drive 200 miles to the coast - the 13" tires are a bit small for it. I am putting on 14s next chance I get.
* Water does get in the stern hatches - mine have the under seat hatches, not sponson hatches. Those things would get water in them no matter what. For the record, I've seen a HB have their sponson hatches dunk under water and get flooded. This isn't a B2 issue.

Those are somewhat nit picky and relative to only me. Honestly, I would buy this boat again in a heart beat. No complaints I lose sleep over. Solid boat and super fishy.

Hit me up if you need any specific advice.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I have had an 2008 osprey for about 3-1/2 years and love it. Its great for the kids to go to the sandbar ,floats skinny, and is just about the best boat for the money if you pole. I fish the main river here in jacksonville alot during flounder runs. Storage is a little hard because the front hatch placement. Rear hatches are good and stay pretty dry. Mine doesnt have the sponson hatches.i bring a small speed bag fishig and thats about it. Fly rods fit easy.i changed the seadek for about $690 .poles awesome.for what the going rate is its pretty nice all around package.rides pretty good in chop.ive done alot of work myself so let me know .
only complaint is..... Wait i dont have any.
Wait you do get the dbags that ask why you didnt get a hells bay. Easy answer is it will catch the same fish and i dont have to get all dressed up to feel cool haha.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

My trailer used to drag on my driveway too. So, I got divorced and moved.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Action Johnson said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are there any B2 owners or previous owners on here? Looking for any information on the Beavertail B2. I never thought it would be so hard to research some of these skiffs lol.
> 
> Thanks for any information!


Going on 10 1/2 years. Can tell you anything you want to know. Nor a perfect skiff as there is not one made. But it is a great skiff.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

Rookiemistake said:


> I have had an 2008 osprey for about 3-1/2 years and love it. Its great for the kids to go to the sandbar ,floats skinny, and is just about the best boat for the money if you pole. I fish the main river here in jacksonville alot during flounder runs. Storage is a little hard because the front hatch placement. Rear hatches are good and stay pretty dry. Mine doesnt have the sponson hatches.i bring a small speed bag fishig and thats about it. Fly rods fit easy.i changed the seadek for about $690 .poles awesome.for what the going rate is its pretty nice all around package.rides pretty good in chop.ive done alot of work myself so let me know .
> only complaint is..... Wait i dont have any.
> Wait you do get the dbags that ask why you didnt get a hells bay. Easy answer is it will catch the same fish and i dont have to get all dressed up to feel cool haha.


I recently bought an 09 osprey and was wondering where the wires from the nav lights to the consol run?


----------



## Gunkholer (Mar 4, 2017)

Rookiemistake said:


> sponson


G


----------

